# Vibrating Toothbrushes



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A "friend" of mine has been looking all over for one of these, but everywhere she goes, she get's the same answer, "Sorry madam, sold out" Anyone any idea's about where she could procure one?

They're by Aquafresh, and have a terrific "Buzz" about them....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Couldnt get them at Spinneys Ajman, or C4 in Ajman, but bought them at HyperPanda, Festival City- about 10 days ago.

Gee Im slow...this is where the toothbrushes can be found,...as for the other vibrating "personal tool of the trade"- not too sure - really


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry? This was a perfectly normal question about oral hygene.

Whatever do you mean?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry? This was a perfectly normal question about oral hygene.
> 
> Whatever do you mean?


You asking a normal question- well I'll be damned
Perhaps your gymnast friend may know - Im sure she likes to smile for the camera- and has great pearly whites


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

PMSL!! I've heard it all now!!!!!


----------

